# new puppy with unvaccinated indoor cats?



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

eh. I'm sure you *should* but I could not tell you right now if our indoor cats have up to date vaccinations....in fact I'm sure they don't. Nothing happened to Kira or Smoochie. I'm not sure what they could possibly contract indoors that would be transmitted to a dog???


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't think there's anything that can be transmitted between the species besides rabies, which you'd know they would have by now; fleas, which have nothing to do with vaccinations (although I do plan on giving our cats flea meds before we bring puppy home just in case); and worms or anything in the poop, which again isn't vaccine related and the dog would have to eat the cats poop. I'm no expert, but I cannot imagine there's anything else that cats can get that are transferable. If you're worried or just want to check maybe you can just give a quick call to your vet tomorrow. I'm actually planning on going by my vets office to pick up some food and flea meds tomorrow and can ask if you'd like


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The only vaccines our cats get are FIV and rabies, I think. We didn't have any issues when we brought Bear home. I was worried about Bear going for the cat pan so we kept those behind closed doors. Now he couldn't care less about them so he has run of the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

No need to worry but if in doubt check with your vet. I also have a new puppy and unvaccnated indoor cats but as far as I know they do not share the same types of disases and their vaccines are not related.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would at least make sure your cats are vaccinated for rabies. I don't care if they are only indoor they can still get rabies from things that possibly escape into the house like bats. That is not something you want to deal with.


----------

